
Julia 0.4 released - palango
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/JuliaLang/julia/0ff703b40afddf9b705bd6a06d3a59cb4c089ea5/NEWS.md
======
ihnorton
This is a detailed log of major changes for 0.4. There is also a summary
release announcement here:
[http://julialang.org/blog/2015/10/julia-0.4-release/](http://julialang.org/blog/2015/10/julia-0.4-release/)

Binary downloads are available here:
[http://julialang.org/downloads/](http://julialang.org/downloads/)

